
Ask HN: How do privacy and data influence you as a user and consumer? - mavsman
Recently my (Android) phone has been asking me more and more detailed questions related to my location e.g. prompting me to upload specific pictures I&#x27;ve taken. I&#x27;ve since turned off my location (unless getting directions) but now I&#x27;m wondering how else I should change the way I use my phone and even thinking of what phone I&#x27;ll get next and companies that will respect my privacy.<p>I&#x27;d consider myself pretty security conscious but I can&#x27;t say the same thing for privacy until more recently. What steps are you taking to reduce the data and information you give to companies? What apps do you avoid? What companies do you really trust with your data? Or what companies do you trust not to collect data? Are you sacrificing any superior products to protect your privacy?
======
frequentlywrong
I generally avoid Google (except for search). I prefer iOS over Android
because part of the point of Android seems to be to mine my personal data.

